# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  CD Luyện thi trắc nghiệm (Báo Tuổi Trẻ)

## toiyeucota1992

Đây là bộ Cd luyện thi trắc nghiệm do Báo Tuổi Trẻ tặng cho bạn đọc.

Admin sưu tầm và upload lên để các bạn chưa được nhận đĩa có thể download về.

Dung lượng 100MB (khoảng 70MB là movie quảng cáo)

[you] có người thân đang luyện thi thì giới thiệu họ vào để download về nhé



```
http://rapidshare.com/files/28815658/TracnghiemthiDH-CD-THPT.part1.rar
 
http://rapidshare.com/files/28815650/TracnghiemthiDH-CD-THPT.part2.rar
```

(Xem hướng dẫn download Rapidshare tại đây: http://www.diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?t=480)

Sau khi download về, bạn dùng winrar để giải nén.

Chú ý: Không download được bằng Flashget, IDM, Getright... nếu bạn không có account Rapidshare.

=========================

*HƯỚNG DẪN CÀI ĐẶT*
Yêu cầu cấu hình cài đặt:
– Máy PIII trở lên (chạy tốt nhất trên PIV)
– Hệ điều hành: Microsoft® Windows® 98 trở lên (chạy tốt nhất trên Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2)
– Ram tối thiểu 128 MB (chạy tốt nhất 256 MB)
– Độ phân giải 800 x 600 (chạy tốt nhất 1024 x 768), đối với màn hình có độ phân giải khác thường, giao diện có thể hiển thị không chính xác.
Hướng dẫn cài đặt : 
- Cho đĩa CD Trắc nghiệm vào máy, thực hiện theo từng bước cài đặt theo đĩa CD 
- Nếu đĩa CD không tự động chạy (AutoRun), chạy file setup.exe trên đĩa CD để cài đặt.
Chú ý cài đặt::
- Phần mềm có thể xảy ra va chạm đối với Microsoft Office 2003 (không có bản quyền) hoặc 1 số phần mềm không tương thích trong một số trường hợp. Đề nghị chuẩn bị đĩa cài đặt Microsoft Office 2003 khi có yêu cầu
- Sau khi update Office 2003, chạy phần mềm trắc nghiệm lại lần đầu có thể bị lỗi. Từ lần thứ 2 trở đi, sẽ hết lỗi.

============================
Nếu không muốn download CD này (100MB), bạn có thể vào địa chỉ sau để làm bài trắc nghiệm trực tuyến. 

*www.kiemtratracnghiem.com*

Nội dung CD đã được đưa vào website này.

----------


## lephiet

Admin ơi, CD part 2 không tìm thấy. Nó báo "find not found". Bạn có thể tìm lại cho mình dc không.

Sắp thi rồi, lo quá :-SS

----------


## blkaka

*chao ban*

mình cảm ơn bạn nhiều có gì hay nhơ gửi cho mình nhé mà bạn tên ji nhỉ:d

----------


## nguyenphuong

*Khong tim thay!*

Toi da thu vao dia chi duoi theo huong dan cua dien dan nhung khong tim thay (chi thay bao loi "file not found") . Ban nao da tim duoc roi hoac có cach nao giup do toi download CD nay duoc khong. Cam on! 
http://rapidshare.de/files/34326947/pc.world.magazine.october.2006.rar.html

----------


## tuoiyeux

Mình đã down được 2 file về nhưng giải nén ra thì bị báo lỗi:

CRC failed in TracnghiemthiDH-CD-THPT\data2cab. The file is corrupt
..................................................  .....Unexpected end ofarchive.

mình nghĩ nó không quan trọn mình click vao folder mới giải nén rồi click vào file nén dất.cab thì lại bị báo lỗi " The archive is unknown format of damaged ". Mình đã bỏ thời gian thật lâu mới dơn được 2 bản tưởng sử dụng được mà rốt cuộc công cốc. bạn có thể khắc phục giúp mình được không mình cần đĩa đó lắm.Cám ơn bạn
mail của mình là : [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>

----------


## honganh_dn

Không down được admin ơi !!! Giúp với

----------


## showbiz

TÀI LIỆU:
TRẮC NGHIỆM TUYỂN SINH ĐH-CĐ-PTTH : LÝ - HÓA - SINH - ANH
Toàn bộ CD luyện thi của báo Tuổi trẻ chỉ có khoảng 150 câu hỏi cho mỗi môn. Bộ đề thi này chứa tất cả bộ đề do báo Tuổi trẻ phát hành. Sau khi tải file CDLuyenthi.rar về, bạn dùng phần mềm winrar để giải nén tập tin này vào 1 thư mục (giả sử là thư mục A). Sau đó vào trang web:
http://www.edu.net.vn/Default.aspx?tabindex=1&tabid=6
Tải Phần mềm thi trắc nghiệm bản '2005 Summer Professional' về cài đặt
trên máy của bạn.
Xong rồi, dùng windows explorer, chép tập tin TEST.EXE trong thư mục cài đặt chương trình EmpTest (thuộc thư mục Program files) vào thư mục chứa đề thi (thư mục A như nói trên). Chạy chương trình TEST.EXE từ thư mục này. Bạn đã có đủ tài liệu luyện thi mà không cần nhọc công tìm kiếm CD của báo TT. Chúng tôi sẽ thường xuyên cập nhật để cung cấp tài liệu kịp thời cho việc học của các bạn.

----------


## nguyendangvan

Nội dung của CD đã được đưa vào trong website: www.KIEMTRATRACNGHIEM.com

Các bạn test thử nha.

----------


## luxubu

cho minh hoi lam sao de down load cd trac nghiem cua bao tuoi tre

----------


## av886

Bạn có thể chỉ mình cách down thế nào mà không bị lỗi file không. Mình down về giải nén ra toàn bị báo lỗi. Mình down 2 part của CD trắc nghiệm 5 lần thì 5 lần cho kết quả dung lượng mỗi part khác nhau +_+

----------


## sonseoer001

> TÀI LIỆU:
> TRẮC NGHIỆM TUYỂN SINH ĐH-CĐ-PTTH : LÝ - HÓA - SINH - ANH
> Toàn bộ CD luyện thi của báo Tuổi trẻ chỉ có khoảng 150 câu hỏi cho mỗi môn. Bộ đề thi này chứa tất cả bộ đề do báo Tuổi trẻ phát hành. Sau khi tải file CDLuyenthi.rar về, bạn dùng phần mềm winrar để giải nén tập tin này vào 1 thư mục (giả sử là thư mục A). Sau đó vào trang web:
> http://www.edu.net.vn/Default.aspx?tabindex=1&tabid=6
> Tải Phần mềm thi trắc nghiệm bản '2005 Summer Professional' về cài đặt
> trên máy của bạn.
> .


hix hix bạn ơi cho mình hỏi thăm chút với, tại sao mình down mãi không down được file CDLuyenthi.rar nhỉ? toàn báo lỗi. ymtucquadi và các bạn ơi nếu bạn nào down duọc roài thì làm ơn send cho mình qua ym [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> với được chứ, sắp thi roài, lo quá :down:

----------


## simanhdung1

Các bạn cứ tải tài liệu này:
TRẮC NGHIỆM TUYỂN SINH ĐH-CĐ-PTTH : LÝ - HÓA - SINH - ANH
Vì tôi đã hack toàn bộ đề thi trong đĩa CD của báo TT và chuyển vào đây. Tạm thời tôi sử dụng phần mềm của Emp, tôi đang viết 1 phần mềm TN riêng để sử dụng cái dữ liệu đề thi lấy từ CD của báo TT.
Tôi cũng vừa post phần 2 bộ đề thi mà tôi mới tạo. Trang web http://empiis.qsh.eu/?id=43&id2=877 có cái hay là nó sẽ chuyển tài liệu đến email của riêng bạn, sau khí đăng ký tải đề thi, bạn có thể mở hộp email của mình bất cứ lúc nào để tải về máy của bạn. Nếu có tài liệu nào hay thì các bạn post lên cho anh em xài chung nhé.

----------


## wuisatang

*Mình đã gửi tài liệu cho bạn (check your email)*




> hix hix bạn ơi cho mình hỏi thăm chút với, tại sao mình down mãi không down được file CDLuyenthi.rar nhỉ? toàn báo lỗi. ymtucquadi và các bạn ơi nếu bạn nào down duọc roài thì làm ơn send cho mình qua ym [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e--if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> với được chứ, sắp thi roài, lo quá :down:


*Mình đã gửi cho bạn toàn bộ phần 1 & 2 của bộ đề thi mình lấy từ đĩa CD của báo TT. Bạn tải về 3 files, xem hướng dẫn trong file readme.rme. Bạn có thể ôn tập với các tài liệu này trên máy tính không nối mạng. Nhớ chia sẻ tài liệu cho bạn bè của bạn nữa nhé.*
*Thân,*

----------


## vongocbao

À ! mình vừa tìm ra được 1 trang để kiểm tra trắc nghiệm trực tuyến, đó là http://onthi.com bạn nào có rảnh thì vào xem nha, cũng được lắm đó. [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## Alpenliebe

thanks you

----------


## nhocnguyen_vip

cam on admin da~ wan tam

----------


## seluoncocach

sao mình vào mấy trang trên có dòng link liên quan đến diendantinhoc.vn thì toàn ra trang gì đó chứ có link tải file đâu. Mọi người đã tải rồi chuyển giúp mình 1 bản đến [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> nhé
Cảm ơn nhiều!!!

----------


## kenshin

bác admin ah
em vô thử òi
mà sao ít test thế 
toàn HOÁ , anh ah
LÝ đâu koh thấy
làm trực tuyến ít đề hơn CD hả bác

----------


## chutichht

> Các bạn cứ tải tài liệu này:
> TRẮC NGHIỆM TUYỂN SINH ĐH-CĐ-PTTH : LÝ - HÓA - SINH - ANH
> Vì tôi đã hack toàn bộ đề thi trong đĩa CD của báo TT và chuyển vào đây. Tạm thời tôi sử dụng phần mềm của Emp, tôi đang viết 1 phần mềm TN riêng để sử dụng cái dữ liệu đề thi lấy từ CD của báo TT.
> Tôi cũng vừa post phần 2 bộ đề thi mà tôi mới tạo. Trang web http://empiis.qsh.eu/?id=43&id2=877 có cái hay là nó sẽ chuyển tài liệu đến email của riêng bạn, sau khí đăng ký tải đề thi, bạn có thể mở hộp email của mình bất cứ lúc nào để tải về máy của bạn. Nếu có tài liệu nào hay thì các bạn post lên cho anh em xài chung nhé.


Hix hix sao mìh vô ko đ.c dzạ

----------


## conghung999

có bạn nào có luôn đc câu hỏi và đáp án của CD 2008 ko vậy post lên với:-? Cô giáo nhờ mình tìm cái file nguồn để làm tài liệu ra đề mà mình tìm mãi ko thấy :bawling:

----------


## tungover

*Cd 2009*

Có bản mới 2009 đây, khỏi tìm...

----------

